# GUP-Z 0.3.4 including virus ?



## nextdrOp (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for this subject title but for a few days my AV detect a virus in GPU-Z 0.3.4

No problem with 0.3.1

See file:


----------



## Sir_Real (May 15, 2009)

I dought that is really a virus. More likely your AV just thinks it might be. Unless someone has infected the fail !


----------



## Evo85 (May 15, 2009)

Mcafee is NOTORIOUS for thinking every .exe out there is a Virus. One of several reasons why I stopped using it.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 15, 2009)

I don't believe w1zzard plans to sabotage your computer.  I could be wrong about this.


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2009)

people don't read


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 15, 2009)

Yep
nor do I


----------



## nextdrOp (May 15, 2009)

ok... oups!

delete this thread. I've to learn reading now 

Sorry. Very.

Keep working for your apps. Thanks


----------



## hat (May 17, 2009)

No no no, it's all part of W1zzard's grand master plan to take over the world with infected versions of GPU-Z.


----------

